# DIY cathedral door templates



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

It seems to me that the templates for cathedral doors are pretty expensive. Is there someplace that sells just individual sets or are there instructions somewhere for making your own? What would be good stock to use for making templates?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course you can make your own and use M.D.F. for it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Tim

Have a look at Making Arched Top Raised Panel Doors

He describes how to make the templates with the relevant calculations, as well as offering very comprehensive instructions on making arched panel doors.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Have a look at Making Arched Top Raised Panel Doors
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the template info using this link. Is there an updated link? Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, as with all templates you can use Masonite, MDF or Baltic Birch plywood. It the templates will see heavy use you can cover them with Formica to add strength. Unless you are trying to match an existing set just trace the design off a door onto paper and transfer it to the template. It will not be an exact match but as long as all your doors are the same nobody will ever know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I will 2nd. Mike's post, I have made 4 sets with 1/4" MDF,,but you need a old door to make them with that said it's best to just by a set, they are not that high in price.. 

Templates-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
========



Mike said:


> Frank, as with all templates you can use Masonite, MDF or Baltic Birch plywood. It the templates will see heavy use you can cover them with Formica to add strength. Unless you are trying to match an existing set just trace the design off a door onto paper and transfer it to the template. It will not be an exact match but as long as all your doors are the same nobody will ever know.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Tim.
If this is a one time project & you don't think you will ever use the template set again you could buy the set do your project. Then when you are finished you could sell the set & get some of your cost back.

Buying a set would give you more time towards the project. A set will give you templates for all door sizes.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I use Sommerfeld's .
Words great


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP_Ray said:


> I use Sommerfeld's .
> Words great


I agree I have the Sommerfeld sets & they do work great. I don't use the brad nails as he suggest I use doublesided tape.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. My first attempt at making these was to try to match some doors in our RV. I traced the arch in the existing doors, and made some templates out of 1/4" plexiglass. The rail and stile set I had wasn't exactly the same; the panel raising bit was too small as I only had a 1/4" router at the time, and I wasn't able to match the stain as well as I wanted, but I was pleased with the outcome. They matched close enough because the doors weren't right next to the existing doors.
I have to make another, so I was just looking for some cathedral doors 101 as a refresher. Since my first attempt, I did pick up a pretty complete set of templates for $25 that I just couldn't pass up.


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

jlord said:


> Hi Tim.
> If this is a one time project & you don't think you will ever use the template set again you could buy the set do your project. Then when you are finished you could sell the set & get some of your cost back.
> 
> Buying a set would give you more time towards the project. A set will give you templates for all door sizes.


I ended up buying a set of templates and plan on using them as a guide to make a new set out of baltic birch. I'll save the birch templates and sell the originals back on eBay.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Late response, but yes, even if you don't sell the originals, it is always a good idea to make up a working version to use, while keeping the commercial one in reserve.
Accidents do happen !

I realised this when I damaged one radius on a set of Rockler radius curves when I was distracted. Ever since, my first job has always been to make a working copy to actually use. There was a further advantage to doing this with those, as I made it on a longer piece of MDF that gave me better clamping options.

Back to Cathedral Door templates. I've a set and I do wonder why, as quite frankly I use one of them and very occasionally another. I've never seen them sold singly, yet most of the sizes I never use and I doubt anyone else does, either.

If any of the Croatian lads want a copy of the popular one, let me know and I'll post you one in MDF.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Late response, but yes, even if you don't sell the originals, it is always a good idea to make up a working version to use, while keeping the commercial one in reserve.
> Accidents do happen !
> 
> I realised this when I damaged one radius on a set of Rockler radius curves when I was distracted. Ever since, my first job has always been to make a working copy to actually use. There was a further advantage to doing this with those, as I made it on a longer piece of MDF that gave me better clamping options.
> ...


A working set is a good idea Peter. I've had to remake a template from a mistake also. I takes longer to remake because you have to work around the damaged section so you don't transfer it to the new template. It was the largest one in the set. I was using it to the limit so I made the new one a little longer so the bit had a better starting position.


----------

